# Caught Sending Weed through Fed Ex



## siin82 (May 6, 2009)

So, I have a CA medical marijuana license and I sent 5 joints to my son in WA, who also has a CA MM license through Fed Ex. They must have X-Rayed the package, because they called me and left a message saying only "Sending contraband through Fed Ex is illegal". That was all they said. Now the package has been in Memphis since Sunday and it was supposed to be delivered today. I called and they said it was being held because the package was suspicious.

Question is: What do you think they will do? Contact the Feds? I'm wondering if my home is going to get raided?

Yes, I was very stupid and put my real name, address and phone. My wife has been kicking me ever since I heard the message from Fed Ex.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 6, 2009)

holy shit. i dn man do u have a grow setup in ur house?


----------



## stumps (May 6, 2009)

Ask them who the hell is sending stuff threw fed ex with my name on it.


----------



## stumps (May 6, 2009)

wow I've sent tons of stuff with fed ex never a problem but never put my name on it.
Think I'll make a lock box and use lead to spell out fck off keep out. that will catch there attn.


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 6, 2009)

Have you tried talking to some type of boss there about it and explaining your situation? Maybe even ask who you _should_ talk to.


----------



## stumps (May 6, 2009)

lol having med cards might help, but I doubt it. All mail is fed reg. and feds don't like pot.


----------



## siin82 (May 6, 2009)

Here's an update:

I called Fed Ex - they said that they knew what was in the package and had contacted the local DEA. At this point, I'm shitting a bit. I asked them to have the authorities contact me - I wanted to get this resolved. I get a call about 40 minutes later from someone from LA IMPACT (http://www.code2high.com/laimpact.htm) - this all happened in LA. It appears to me the package never left LA, even though the Fed Ex tracking said it was in Tennessee (unless it went there and came back). The local guys said that because it was only 5 joints they were doing nothing. I had a check in the package as well and they asked that I meet them to return the check. They assured me they would not arrest me.

Long story a bit shorter, I met them, they gave me the check and told me never do this again. So, I'm free and clear. Who knows if my name will be in some file somewhere, but no arrest (whew!).


----------



## stumps (May 6, 2009)

Good deal for ya. Glad they didn't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 7, 2009)

Great news! I had a feeling this would end well.


----------



## odbsmydog (May 7, 2009)

next time send it like it's illegal, even if you have your card. just pretend you are sending heroin or something and do it incognito style. my buddy used to send pounds through fedex just put them in a box wrapped in xmas paper with a tag like to timmy from grandma, with no return address.


----------



## Jointsmith (May 7, 2009)

Wow man, you got really lucky.

That was silly giving your real details.


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 7, 2009)

That's a pretty good idea about the Christmas present. I wouldn't try that in May though. Unless Grandma has Alzheimers.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

you have to have a REAL return address or they won't accept it.


----------



## cackpircings (May 7, 2009)

WOW dude that is a crazy story, if this were me I would have cleaned out my house and pants!


----------



## timsatx1 (May 7, 2009)

interesting that you actually went to meet with them. i dont think i would have believed them about not arresting me. but obviously worked out.


----------



## stumps (May 7, 2009)

I use a real address just not mine. I think next time I send I will put the cheif of polices name and addy as retun address.


----------



## kremnon (May 7, 2009)

my buddy put them in tea bags in a box of tea. its a lot of work for all those bags, but hesends like an oz at a time


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have to have a REAL return address or they won't accept it.


You're wrong there! I've got a buddy in cali that sends me ozs now and again, we've done it at least 20 times and it's worked everytime... fedex overnight, vac sealed a bunch, then put in package of candy, and then seals that bag up...he uses a fake name and fake address on his end, and then we send it to my friends house here that doesn't grow...small shit is fine, but watch out with the bigger amounts...i had a really close friend last year that was getting sent 10lbs every month from oregon, i told him to watch out cause that was way too much, and sure enough one morning the DEA, post inspector and local LEO came to his door guns drawn, they thought he was a huge dealer...also dumb, they were using USPS, which is a no no...luckily he had no priors and an awesome lawyer, so bout a month in county, then some probation...take care guys

Gkn


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> You're wrong there! I've got a buddy in cali that sends me ozs now and again, we've done it at least 20 times and it's worked everytime... fedex overnight, vac sealed a bunch, then put in package of candy, and then seals that bag up...he uses a fake name and fake address on his end, and then we send it to my friends house here that doesn't grow...small shit is fine, but watch out with the bigger amounts...i had a really close friend last year that was getting sent 10lbs every month from oregon, i told him to watch out cause that was way too much, and sure enough one morning the DEA, post inspector and local LEO came to his door guns drawn, they thought he was a huge dealer...also dumb, they were using USPS, which is a no no...luckily he had no priors and an awesome lawyer, so bout a month in county, then some probation...take care guys
> 
> Gkn




i know you can't print a label at UPS without a "real" return address. it doesn't have to be YOUR real address, but it has to be a real physical address that is on file. you enter it all in a computer. i tried making up an address and was denied. it gave me a list of known addresses that were close to the one i was trying to enter. i picked a random one off the list. but it was a REAL address. 



I did this, not "my buddy". call me a liar.


----------



## bigDAWG (May 7, 2009)

thats crazy. good story lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

Damn, what a wild story!! I would never of thought they would of taken it that far with it just being a couple of joints!! WOW. I am glad you made out okay!


----------



## strangerdude562 (May 7, 2009)

siin82 said:


> So, I have a CA medical marijuana license and I sent 5 joints to my son in WA, who also has a CA MM license through Fed Ex. They must have X-Rayed the package, because they called me and left a message saying only "Sending contraband through Fed Ex is illegal". That was all they said. Now the package has been in Memphis since Sunday and it was supposed to be delivered today. I called and they said it was being held because the package was suspicious.
> 
> Question is: What do you think they will do? Contact the Feds? I'm wondering if my home is going to get raided?
> 
> ...



Probably some jail time, but that's what you get for making a stupid decision.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 7, 2009)

hahaha, i forgot who i was dealing with, the nutjob himself.... i didn't call you a liar fdd, i said for fedex you can use a fake name and address, and it's my best friend that sends it to ME...works every time...that is fedex though, and i've never used another company...most of the time his handwriting is unlegable anyway...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahaha, i forgot who i was dealing with, the nutjob himself.... i didn't call you a liar fdd, i said for fedex you can use a fake name and address, and it's my best friend that sends it to ME...works every time...that is fedex though, and i've never used another company...most of the time his handwriting is unlegable anyway...


i didn't say you called me a liar. i TOLD you to call me a liar.
nutjob job, eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahaha, i forgot who i was dealing with, the nutjob himself.... i didn't call you a liar fdd, i said for fedex you can use a fake name and address, and it's my best friend that sends it to ME...works every time...that is fedex though, and i've never used another company...most of the time his handwriting is unlegable anyway...


i didn't say you called me a liar. i TOLD you to call me a liar.
nutjob job, eh? 

have you actually shipped it yourself? do you know for sure if he just makes up an address or just uses one other than his? you are still speaking hearsay, regardless.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (May 7, 2009)

Don't send drugs through Fed ex and if you do don't use a return address. On your son's side there is nothing wrong with a random package his has no knowledge about coming to his home. It could have been a mix up come to his house for all he knows. Also just because you and your son have a medical MJ license doesn't make it legal to send a item that is considered illegal on a federal level through the post service even the private postal service like fedex and ups are suspect to the same laws as USPS. You did technically break a law. You are very lucky that DEA agent or whoever got your package just let you off with a hand slap. Only in cali would that slide. Love it!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i didn't say you called me a liar. i TOLD you to call me a liar.
> nutjob job, eh?
> 
> have you actually shipped it yourself? do you know for sure if he just makes up an address or just uses one other than his? you are still speaking hearsay, regardless.


haha, Jesus man, you're something else...it's not fucking hearsay when i receive the package and look at the address and it's made up, and my best friend tells me he just thinks something up on the way to fedex...i've also mailed stuff myself!! so maybe those madeup addresses are real, not sure bout that...i'm done with you and i'll be sure not to talk to ya next time, i just know what ensues...peace

Gkn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

where is the love gang?!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

everyone hates me.

i don't know about fedex, UPS requires a "real" return address. for anyone who cares.


----------



## stumps (May 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> everyone hates me.
> 
> i don't know about fedex, UPS requires a "real" return address. for anyone who cares.


 
Not me fdd I think your special... you've made my laugh on many a night.


----------



## siin82 (May 8, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> WOW dude that is a crazy story, if this were me I would have cleaned out my house and pants!


We did a MAJOR house cleaning the day before I met them. I was preparing for a search of my house. Everything was cleaned out, including 4 beautiful plants (2 flowering). Needless to say, the next day I was kicking myself about the killing the plants.


----------



## siin82 (May 8, 2009)

timsatx1 said:


> interesting that you actually went to meet with them. i dont think i would have believed them about not arresting me. but obviously worked out.


They assured me on the phone that they were not interested in arresting me. Also, it was only 5 joints, so I knew it was not a big deal. Plus, they had my home address - I couldn't avoid them. I wanted the suspense to end as quickly as possible.


----------



## siin82 (May 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> You're wrong there! I've got a buddy in cali that sends me ozs now and again, we've done it at least 20 times and it's worked everytime... fedex overnight, vac sealed a bunch, then put in package of candy, and then seals that bag up...he uses a fake name and fake address on his end, and then we send it to my friends house here that doesn't grow...small shit is fine, but watch out with the bigger amounts...i had a really close friend last year that was getting sent 10lbs every month from oregon, i told him to watch out cause that was way too much, and sure enough one morning the DEA, post inspector and local LEO came to his door guns drawn, they thought he was a huge dealer...also dumb, they were using USPS, which is a no no...luckily he had no priors and an awesome lawyer, so bout a month in county, then some probation...take care guys
> 
> Gkn


The 5 joints I sent were in a baggy that was in another baggy with coffee. So, I don't think it could have been sniffed by a dog. I had sent hash before the same way through fed ex and it made it through. My guess is they x-rayed and saw the joints. The hash containers could have been anything (looked like makeup on an x-ray).


After this experience, I would not send an ounce through fed ex - too risky.


----------



## candylime12 (May 8, 2009)

the couple of joints wasent enough to get a federal judge to sign a warrent,
to open the package. and since they cant open the package they dont know what for shure is wraped up in the papers. I wish some one would send me some nugs. That would be the best package I ever got.
But personaly I wouldnt wrap them in the future Id probly wrap it tightly bag it up and put it in a bag of coffie beens. the x ray machene isnt going to pick threw a bunch of beans and one solid mass in a bag. 
glad nothing happend to you bro. peace


----------



## OutdoIndo (Jul 8, 2009)

siin82 said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> I called Fed Ex - they said that they knew what was in the package and had contacted the local DEA. At this point, I'm shitting a bit. I asked them to have the authorities contact me - I wanted to get this resolved. I get a call about 40 minutes later from someone from LA IMPACT (http://www.code2high.com/laimpact.htm) - this all happened in LA. It appears to me the package never left LA, even though the Fed Ex tracking said it was in Tennessee (unless it went there and came back). The local guys said that because it was only 5 joints they were doing nothing. I had a check in the package as well and they asked that I meet them to return the check. They assured me they would not arrest me.
> 
> Long story a bit shorter, I met them, they gave me the check and told me never do this again. So, I'm free and clear. Who knows if my name will be in some file somewhere, but no arrest (whew!).


Dude, that literally makes me sick... I am a convicted felon, for 1 pot plant and some bag weed. In my house! U are so fucking lucky, just to have the "legal right" to possess MJ, and you still risk it all? What a shame...


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 29, 2009)

1 month county and probation- for 10lbs in the mail LOL! How do you know he wasn't snitching? Thats what I would suspect if I were in county with him.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jul 29, 2009)

siin82 said:


> The 5 joints I sent were in a baggy that was in another baggy with coffee. So, I don't think it could have been sniffed by a dog. .



you are wrong. drug dogs are trained so specifically that they will smell through the coffee and to the contraband. you could have put it in rotting onions and a dog can sniff it out.




anhedonia said:


> 1 month county and probation- for 10lbs in the mail LOL! How do you know he wasn't snitching? Thats what I would suspect if I were in county with him.


im with you. i dont care how good a lawyer you have. getting caught sending 10lbs through the mail is a fed offense. trying to play like he got off with 1 month in county is a bitch move. im almost positive the dude tricked on someone to get such a light sentence. people go to jail for an oz let alone 10 lbs.

what about a fine? no fine imposed? I CALL BULLSHIT


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jul 29, 2009)

I quit sending stuff because it's absolutely agonizing waiting for them to get it. One pkg. to friend on east coast took 18 days, got lost for awhile. I promised I'd never do that again and then someone sent me some and it never showed. Broke my promise. Looked for DEA car every time I went to get mail. Scared the shit out of me til about 3 months later figured it was over.


----------



## SOGmonsters (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never had an issue, but normally I use the local post office


----------



## andrewcrestline (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy Shit!!! I got butterflies in my stomach just reading your story. I bet you were shitting a purple twinkle!


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 7, 2009)

Not trying to be argumentative... but I think you can use a fake address with UPS. My real address is the equivalent of a fake one. I live on a rural road that floods sometimes, and we can't get mail on our rd.. UPS verifies addresses through postal records... so, we don't exist according to them. When I ship through UPS (every week, nothing illegal) I get an error and have to verify two times that I really want to use my address.



fdd2blk said:


> i don't know about fedex, UPS requires a "real" return address. for anyone who cares.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


> Not trying to be argumentative... but I think you can use a fake address with UPS. My real address is the equivalent of a fake one. I live on a rural road that floods sometimes, and we can't get mail on our rd.. UPS verifies addresses through postal records... so, we don't exist according to them. When I ship through UPS (every week, nothing illegal) I get an error and have to verify two times that I really want to use my address.


i went to UPS to ship a package. you have to make a label that gets printed out. you have to enter a TO and FROM address. the computer checks these addresses. if they are not real it won't print it. it will offer you addresses that are close to that. then you can pick one. 

you all think i make this shit up?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i went to UPS to ship a package. you have to make a label that gets printed out. you have to enter a TO and FROM address. the computer checks these addresses. if they are not real it won't print it. it will offer you addresses that are close to that. then you can pick one.
> 
> you all think i make this shit up?



always making shit uphaha just kidding now send me some bud with ups


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2009)

it's bad enough that a lot of pot was lost, then when i try to warn others i get challenged. send all the pot you want thru UPS. i won't.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 7, 2009)

play stupid,or in ur case act normal,lol,jk,.,.,.,.i dont kno why u would put ur real info on it i mean at leasta fake name,so it would throw em off,but i would say play dunce,good luck


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 8, 2009)

That sucks bro. I have had lots of friends crossing the country by backpack send things ahead general delivery and they never had problems. Open a new can of peanut butter pack your stash in the middle fill it up again and seal it. Also heard if you send express they don't have the time to search like they do the regular post. Anyways needless to say I'm not sending much but if any of you want to test it out I'll give you my address. I could use the smoke


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's bad enough that a lot of pot was lost, then when i try to warn others i get challenged. send all the pot you want thru UPS. i won't.


I wouldn't do it either! 
And, I'm not making this shit up either - I use an address that the UPS computer says doesn't exist _every week_ by verifying that I really do want to use it when I get an error trying to print the label. Whatever, it's not important - I'm just saying that my experience is different. Maybe the computers are different for some reason where you are.


----------

